# Facetime



## hadji64 (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Après quelques heures de recherches désespérées, je me tourne vers vous pour un soucis avec Facetime.

J'ai un seul compte itunes pour 1 iphone 4s, un ipad 2 et un imac.
J'ai voulu utiliser Facetime entre l'iphone et l'ipad. Si j'appelle l'iphone on m'indique occupé et si j'appelle l'ipad on me dit "occupé".

Je ne trouve aucune solution.

Merci à tous!


----------



## allister2808 (8 Octobre 2012)

Je suppose que c'est normal. Tu ne peux pas te facetimer toi même. C'est comme si tu essayais de te téléphoner, forcément ta ligne sera occupée, non???


----------



## lafaucie (8 Octobre 2012)

hadji64 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Après quelques heures de recherches désespérées, je me tourne vers vous pour un soucis avec Facetime.
> 
> J'ai un seul compte itunes pour 1 iphone 4s, un ipad 2 et un imac.
> ...


bonjour , il faut une adresse différente sur chaque


----------



## hadji64 (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci à tous les 2 pour vos réponses. Donc si je comprends bien je dois créer un autre compte apple? Par contre vu que toutes mes synchronisations se faisaient à partir de mon compte, est il possible de créer une autre adresse et de l'associer à mon compte?

Si, oui comment faire?

Désolé de ne pas être doué et merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## lafaucie (11 Octobre 2012)

hadji64 a dit:


> Merci à tous les 2 pour vos réponses. Donc si je comprends bien je dois créer un autre compte apple? Par contre vu que toutes mes synchronisations se faisaient à partir de mon compte, est il possible de créer une autre adresse et de l'associer à mon compte?
> 
> Si, oui comment faire?
> 
> Désolé de ne pas être doué et merci pour vos réponses.



un compte Apple suffit , mais dans chaque appareil face Time doit être configurer avec  une adresse mail différente ,   le numéro de téléphone pour l'iPhone et une adresse mail pour l'iPad  et une autre pour l'iMac .


----------



## hadji64 (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci Lafaucie! Ca marche maintenant! En fait sur l'Ipad et l'Iphone, j'avais tout sélectionné, le numéro de téléphone et les adresses mails! J'ai fait comme indiqué et cela fonctionne!

Merci beaucoup à toi et merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------

